# Seven More Boxes



## W.Y. (Nov 19, 2016)

Just now finished off these for upcoming craft sales . Mostly pine this time .Nothing fancy but among best sellers in low price range .


----------



## liljohn1368 (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice boxes...


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 19, 2016)

Those are great.


----------



## eduardomachado (Nov 20, 2016)

Great looking
\


----------



## DLGunn (Nov 20, 2016)

Good looking boxes. If I may offer a tip, make your starting cut for the drawer with the grain. Go horizontal instead of vertical like you did on these. It makes the cut kerf less noticeable.


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 20, 2016)

DLGunn said:


> Good looking boxes. If I may offer a tip, make your starting cut for the drawer with the grain. Go horizontal instead of vertical like you did on these. It makes the cut kerf less noticeable.



I understand what you mean . I do that on some designs. Those patterns are from the Lois Ventura book . She is a pro designer and builder of boxes . That is a part of her design . I have only made a few hundred boxes myself . Some from her design as I made these seven very basic ones (quick sellers) and others from my own design.
The picture on the  front cover of her books shows the entry same as mine. I have also made quite a few of that particular design .

https://www.amazon.ca/Building-Beautiful-Boxes-Your-Band/dp/162654946X


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 20, 2016)

Adding flocking to the inside of the drawers today helped somewhat .


----------



## kentonjm (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice boxes William.

I just finished finishing 6 band saw boxes of various designs. Just the buffing and flocking to do.

I always like the end result and the construction is relatively simple but the sanding OMG the sanding! Have you by any chance figured any good processes to minimize the pain?


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 22, 2016)

kentonjm said:


> Nice boxes William.
> 
> I just finished finishing 6 band saw boxes of various designs. Just the buffing and flocking to do.
> 
> I always like the end result and the construction is relatively simple but the sanding OMG the sanding! Have you by any chance figured any good processes to minimize the pain?



If you are using a 3/16" x 10 tpi blade , the insides of the boxes will not need sanding at all if you put flocking in them .
As for the rest , I use both the belt and the oscillating spindle sander which leaves minimal hand sanding to do .
I made that batch all in one day (apart from the glue up of the blocks  previously ) and followed up with the drawer flocking a couple days later.

Would love to see pictures of the ones you made .


----------



## kentonjm (Nov 22, 2016)

W.Y. said:


> If you are using a 3/16" x 10 tpi blade , the insides of the boxes will not need sanding at all if you put flocking in them .
> As for the rest , I use both the belt and the oscillating spindle sander which leaves minimal hand sanding to do .
> I made that batch all in one day (apart from the glue up of the blocks  previously ) and followed up with the drawer flocking a couple days later.
> 
> Would love to see pictures of the ones you made .



Thats pretty much the way I go as well. I do like to round over the edges of the drawers and openings. I do this on the router table but then I have to either palm sand or hand sand to get everything clean. The big open curves are fine but its all the little corners that get you. I am thinking that next time I will use some designs that do not have tight spots and small inside curves, then it would pretty much be just the belt sander and OSS.

They should be dry from their last coat of DO so will go check and take a pic. No flocking or wax yet so you will have to see them naked!!!


----------



## kentonjm (Nov 22, 2016)

Here they are.


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 24, 2016)

kentonjm said:


> Here they are.



Thanks Jon.
Real nice work . 
Great choice of woods .
I have made lots with higher priced and exotic woods mostly for sales where I expected them to  go  and went for a higher price as well as in galleries .
The ones I posted in this thread are pine that I got for next  to nothing and are targeted  for a couple up coming  craft sales in small villages where I know the better ones would not sell .  They are just my lowest price  fast sellers at 35 and 40 dollars each .


----------



## eduardomachado (Jan 1, 2017)

Great boxes!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

